# Justified (FX)



## Nerds_feather (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone else watching this? I'm currently watching from the beginning, and just started Season 2. I'm trying to catch up before the new season starts, though I did see Season 4 already, so I'm not too far off. 

I'm tempted to say it's the best show currently on US television, for a whole lot of reasons. (I haven't seen *Breaking Bad*, but that ended so it would no longer count anyways). 

Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Connavar (Oct 28, 2013)

I think its a great show, the best written dialouge in us tv.  Very Elmore Leonard style dialouge that is dry,dark humor.  I would say it was the best show on tv arguably in the first two seasons, specially season 2 that was brilliant.  Season 4 wasnt as strong.

Breaking Bad was the best the last years and still is since im on season 4-5 dvd wise.  Raylan and this series is still great, big fav.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Oct 28, 2013)

Elmore Leonard described Justified as the best screen adaptation of his work ever made, and I think that's pretty much true. I also love how it takes a somewhat lighter approach to serious TV drama than some of the other "best show" candidates. 

I watched Seasons 1 and 4, and am now on Season 2, which is already pretty amazing. I hear it's the best of the 4.


----------



## JoanDrake (Nov 7, 2013)

Extremely good show, if for no other reason than the structure of English in the dialogue. However, it has developed characters and startlingly original plotlines too. Highlight possible spoiler

I loved the idea of a paid assassin who photographed his victims with a cell phone to prove he'd killed them

I simply loved the assassin who photographed victims with his cell phone. Well, not him, but the concept rather.


----------



## Rafellin (Nov 7, 2013)

Superb series. Season three the weakest, but recovers well.


----------

